# UPS Direct Links to PayPal Being Ended



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Around March or April of next year UPS will no longer be a preferred shipper on eBay. That is, PayPal will no longer directly link into the UPS site for create labels and such. UPS has hired a third party vendor to create a new link. You will have to have a UPS account and then their third parry vendor transfers information from eBay/PayPal to UPS. UPS will then bill you.

First three years will be free, but it is likely to be about $100 a year thereafter.

I'm guessing new preferred shipper will be Fed Ex.


----------

